# Cat is keeping me up all night!



## t1nk84 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello,

I really need some help.... I have a 5 month old female kitten and every night she is keeping me awake. When everyone is asleep in bed she is constantly scratching at the bedroom doors and meowing. My door is open and she usually sleeps in there but my kids bedroom is always shut and she has never been allowed in there. I really don't know what to do to stop this :confused5:

Any advice?

Thank you x


----------



## CommanderMadi (Aug 12, 2013)

I guess she requires more attention. But I am not sure what is that a sign of, maybe the guys here will help.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would start as you mean to go on. She is only a baby but i would put her in your kitchen or any where away from your bedrooms with a nice comfy bed with some food and water and litter tray and some toys.
You can get night time toys that light up so that might be a good idea.
We have a kitten too and I play with him before we go to bed and wear him out a bit and he sleeps very well.


----------



## t1nk84 (Aug 15, 2013)

The only room I could put her in is the bathroom but that is right next to my kids room and the scratching and meowing would wake them. Thanks though


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

do you not have a Kitchen, lounge diner?


----------



## t1nk84 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have an open planned kitchen/living room and no door on my stairs x


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

How about getting a playpen for her to sleep in?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Or a large dog cage, big enough for bed, litter tray, food and water bowl. It can be easily folded up every morning so it won't take up so much space in the room during the daytime.

Free delivery on this one:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Easipet-Pup...UTF8&qid=1376577705&sr=8-6&keywords=dog+crate

EDIT: also feed her a bowl of tasty wet food last thing before bed and this will help her sleep. If she still wakes during the night she may be hungry, so it would be worth getting an autofeeder, and putting wet food in the dish timed to open around 3 am.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CCT -- do you know where to buy the playpen in the pic in your post ?
All I can find on line is this one, which doesn't look as big as your one:

Midwest Cat Playpen Plus Pet Bed 21" x 10.5" - CAT130-CB: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Thanks


----------

